# Updating a rental



## Chris (Jun 21, 2017)

So as most of you know I moved and sold a couple rentals I had in the state I was living in and have bought a few where I now live. This is one that was not occupied. I have owned it a couple months now and other than mowing the lawn a few times I have done nothing with it. I was debating on tearing off the three additions that have been done and making it into a 3 bed 2 bath and selling it or just giving it a facelift and renting it. Right now it is a 1 bed 1 bath but quite large for what it is. It has a beautiful piece of property but needs love in every corner. Right now the only access to the bath room is through the bedroom and the original exterior wall which is now interior is splitting the living room and kitchen/dining room making it feel small. My goal is to remove the non working fireplace which has already been removed from the roof and remove more of the wall between the kitchen and living room to open it up, it is load bearing so I will need to figure it our once I get it opened up. I also would like to cut in a doorway to the bathroom from the kitchen area. Other than that new kitchen cabinets and bathroom vanity. Paint inside and out and then its off to rent. Just figured I will have a few questions so want to make a thread for it.


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2017)

Couple more pictures.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 21, 2017)

I had a house like that the living room was the original house.

If the foundation for the additions are good enough then I would just rip the roof off and bring the walls up to level and have new trusses delivered


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2017)

I don't want to dive in that far for a couple years. I don't have the time this summer but that is a good idea


----------



## dthornton (Jun 21, 2017)

Chris, just my 2 cent's worth ... I think a lot depends on whether you wish to rent or sell. If you want to sell, I agree with nealtw. Put a "normal" roof on it, refresh the kitchen and bath, landscape a little .... and sell. If you're going to rent, you won't get any more by making a "normal" roof. Just make sure everything is solid, make it "livable", and put in the contract that the renters are responsible for maintaining the yard. You can do all remodeling down the road when you're more ready and the renters decide to move on. Just a thought. :2cents:


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2017)

I would like to rent it until I'm ready to tear it apart and make it a 3 bed. Might even hold onto it and give it to one of my kids.


----------



## Chris (Jun 22, 2017)

I put an ad on CL to get some labor help with this house, I got a guy responding 45 years old and has 8 jobs in the last two years. That worries me.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 22, 2017)

All depends, if he's a frammer, he could get a new job every 3 months...just say in.


----------



## Chris (Jun 22, 2017)

He has been a lot of things. Nothing ever the same. I know how construction works. He worries me because he is from CA.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Chris said:


> He has been a lot of things. Nothing ever the same. I know how construction works. He worries me because he is from CA.



yeah, you can't trust anyone from there.:trophy:


----------



## Chris (Jun 22, 2017)

nealtw said:


> yeah, you can't trust anyone from there.:trophy:



Most certainly not!:rofl:



So today my daughter and I went over and started doing some demo on the place. Pretty interesting. The doorway from the living to the kitchen had no header, it was removed to make the doorway taller if it ever had one to begin with and then the fireplace brick front was attached to nothing, just balancing there 8 foot tall of stacked brick not even attached to the wall. Found the brick fireplace behind it with a few inch gap in between. going to tear down the balancing brick wall and see what I have to work with behind it. Might tear it all out unless it is in great shape, then I may put in a wood burning stove. They had 1x8 rough cedar on two of the walls covering the drywall? I don't get peoples ideas sometimes.


----------



## Chris (Jun 22, 2017)

I can push that brick back and forth about an inch. It's ready to fall. Only thing holding it was a piece of trim at the top.


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 22, 2017)

Chris said:


> I put an ad on CL to get some labor help with this house, I got a guy responding 45 years old and has 8 jobs in the last two years. That worries me.



Go with the feeling:rofl:


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 22, 2017)

oldognewtrick said:


> All depends, if he's a frammer, he could get a new job every 3 months...just say in.



Really...muzzle it..:trophy:


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 22, 2017)

Why do I feel a vacationing road trip comming on... Bueller, Bueller...


----------



## nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

The cedar was in style some years ago  but they also helped hold the heat. No insulation I bet.
You will find a spot in the side of the chimney for a wood burning cook stove in the kitchen.


----------



## Chris (Jun 22, 2017)

Got a guy coming tomorrow, he's a baker and works 2am til 9am and wants to earn extra cash. Works for me because I have office work in the morning anyway. Unless you guys want to vacation in idaho? I have room.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

How many supervises do you need?


----------



## Chris (Jun 23, 2017)

As many as the free beer can feed.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 23, 2017)

Chris said:


> As many as the free beer can feed.


................................


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 23, 2017)

Looks like the previous owners were sending you come messages thru time travel.


----------



## Chris (Jun 23, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> Looks like the previous owners were sending you come messages thru time travel.



They should have gotten more creative.


----------



## Sparky617 (Jun 23, 2017)

Chris said:


> They should have gotten more creative.



Profanity is the attempt of a feeble mind to express itself forcefully.

I think Elenor Roosevelt came up with that one.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 23, 2017)

Chris said:


> As many as the free beer can feed.



They took the arch out of that doorway, the header should be above that maybe right at the top of the wall.


----------



## Chris (Jun 23, 2017)

nealtw said:


> They took the arch out of that doorway, the header should be above that maybe right at the top of the wall.



No Arch, the stud was cut off where the top of the door was. I am still trying to figure out the house and what was original and what was added.

Today I found out that there was a fire near the chimney, a lot of the wood and wall board were burnt and the floor all the way to the attic are charcoal. Tomorrow I will climb into the attic and take a look but I'm a little scared to find out what is up there. I am beat and I only worked a few hours today.


----------



## Chris (Jun 25, 2017)

Getting some more work done. Not sure if I should try and do anything with those burnt 2x4's in the attic area? its been like that at least the last 30-50 years, not sure if I should be messing with it or not.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 25, 2017)

Today, all that wood would be changes out and the whole attic would have had a special paint to encapsulate the smell.


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2017)

It's funny I thought I would smell it more. The cat pee in the carpet was much worse


----------



## nealtw (Jun 26, 2017)

Chris said:


> It's funny I thought I would smell it more. The cat pee in the carpet was much worse



The smell has dissipated over the years and the structure has passed the test of time. If work is needed around it change it out but if you don't need to change it leave it. unless it bugs you.


----------



## danlycarporte (Sep 18, 2017)

Awesome All images are amazing.


----------



## danlycarporte (Sep 25, 2017)

He has been a lot of things. Nothing ever the same.


----------

